# How do you listen to your music?



## Demensa (Jun 20, 2013)

I've noticed that many of my friends say that music helps them to focus when they are studying or reading.
I tend to listen to music constantly while I'm at my computer, but I can never seem to focus on both the music and whatever I'm doing at the moment, especially if I'm typing while trying to listen to lyrics. 
In fact, doing anything that requires much thought ruins my listening experience. I just end up loosing track of the music and getting distracted... in short, I can't multitask.

I usually prefer to listen to music when I'm walking home... but of course I can hardly hear the music over the cars driving by, without turning my iPod up to an absurd volume.

So my favourite way of listening to music is laying down in a dark room, with my big over ear headphones on and absolutely no distractions.

Anyways, how do you guys listen to your music? Do you prefer speakers? headphones? Do you prefer to multitask?

Also, a related question is: Do you prefer to listen to full albums or a mix of songs?
I almost always try and listen to full albums, especially if they are concept albums, but sometimes I have the urge to just put on a mix of random songs, although this is rare. 
When I was younger, I didn't have the attention span for full albums, but this changed as I got more involved in listening to different types of music.

I swear this post took me upwards of 30 minutes to write, because I was split between writing this and listening to American Idiot by Green Day...


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 20, 2013)

It usually depends on my mood. If I'm just bored and need something to fill my ears while I play vidya or browse 4chan, I'll just throw something on that doesn't require absolute concentration. If I want to immerse myself in music, I'll usually either lay down in bed and listen to it on my mp3 or listen to it on the computer while browsing art that I personally find fitting for said music. Regardless, I almost always listen to my music with headphones. I've never been much of a stereo kind of guy. I prefer privacy.

As for your second question, I definitely prefer full albums. Though, sometimes when I'm stressed and don't know what I want to listen to I'll just play my music on shuffle. People treat the shuffle button like it's a fucking sin against the artist, which I find ridiculous. If you prefer listening to their songs out of order, I sincerely doubt the artist would ever actually give a shit. A lot of people saying that are pirating the music any way. It's not like that's any better.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 20, 2013)

Short answer: *LOUD.
*






Truthfully, I'm trying to not listen to things too loud. Good car speakers aren't cheap (of course I pump it up when it's a _really, really_ good song). Neither are hearing aids (I do value the gift of hearing).

90% is in the car. Radio and CDs only. When I do lines (bank, government offices, etc.), I break out my trusty old iPod with it's limited number of songs (about 8Gigs, all maxed out), so even if the car had iPod connection, I wouldn't use it much (besides, scrolling through songs is cumbersome compared to a CD).

My iPod doesn't have full albums. For that I just buy the CD if available. I do listen to my CDs in order, then I mix it up by scrolling through the songs I want to listen at the moment. Rarely have I used the "Random" feature in the sound systems.

I do pump up the volume in my stereo when no one's home (gotta be considerate when they are). That system plays my vinyl. 

I do multitask (barely) with music. Takes the edge off of things. Results are mixed, like breaking out dancing rather than drawing. 
At least one gets a good song stuck inside your head while taking tests. 

While I wish to walk and ride my bike while listening to music, the reality is that that's a pretty good way to get yourself in trouble (getting mugged, getiing hit by a car, etc.).


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jun 25, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Short answer: *LOUD.*



This.

I usually go with headphones because my fiancÃ© doesn't really appreciate all the music I listen to, but when I'm alone the speakers will have some work to do!
My bad habit is to use very high volume even with headphones because I've partially managed to mess up the hearing from my left ear when I had those plug-like headphones and the right side broke so I ended up blasting music with max volume all the time. Yeah, I'm the bad example how to do things.

Sometimes certain music helps me to keep up the needed inspiration for some artworks. It also helped me to get the annoying work done when I still had a job.
Good music also makes long walking/cycling distances feel much shorter than they are. x)


----------



## Demensa (Jun 26, 2013)

Tossu-sama said:


> My bad habit is to use very high volume even with headphones because I've partially managed to mess up the hearing from my left ear when I had those plug-like headphones and the right side broke so I ended up blasting music with max volume all the time. Yeah, I'm the bad example how to do things.



The idea that turning up the volume causes you to hear less in the long run, is ironic in a very sad way.

I try to avoid this as much as I can because losing my hearing is one of my fears. Of course at the same time, turning everything up to 11 is fun on occasion.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 26, 2013)

I find something on shoutcast and let it play forever, maybe crack out the ebook reader or just browse aimlessly. I like to just enjoy my music, and I'm lucky enough to have tastes nearly identical to my favourite radio station. Used to be all about mp3s and downloading impressive collections but it took away from the joy of listening. Besides, I only ever listened to the same stuff repeatedly.

I use my laptop to listen to it; play it loud-ish during the day (usually metal) and quiet at night (Irish traditional or Chinese classical). The audio quality isn't as important to me as the actual content, but I'm thinking about getting an internet radio at some point.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 26, 2013)

When family and shit are out of the way I pump up my speakers and blast DEAF METUL.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm either watching some sort of media, am at work, or I'm listening to music. My phone has decent speakers, my truck has great speakers, my computer has pretty good speakers, and I wear headphones for public situations. 

I have a fear of silence, so I basically have to be listening to _something_ or I start getting really stressed and panicked - Rarely a problem though.


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 26, 2013)

Well i have no headphones so i just listen to the music on my comp. I have a bunch of discographies so i like to start at the beginning and play through the whole thing in order. Idk why but playing them in chronological order in the same order as the album just tickles my fancy. Right now i'm just listening to some random stuff on youtube trying to try new stuff out. I play music anytime i'm infront of my comp something is playing.

As far as my car i have about 18 CD's and the radio. They're my fav set of CD's but it's nice to listen to the radio to get some variety.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> DEAF METUL.


:U

I usually put things loud so the metal music I listen to annoys everybody in the house.
And on topic, I listen to music pretty much whenever I'm not in a call with anybody in skype, mumble or ts.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 27, 2013)

Depends on what I'm listening to. I like '80s music, like the English and German New Wave and Eurotrash hair metal. The more I think of it, the more it seems that kind of music music might be less foreign than the Detroit/Philadelphia sound I liked in high school, even though the latter was written in America.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 27, 2013)

My own songs, with an ever critical mind that kinda stops me from enjoying my own music. It's really annoying and frustrating. 

Music in general, In can listen to it whenever and whenever with no detrimental effect to what I'm doing in that moment in time. I can also phase out easily when I want to. So calming.

As to equipment, I can't stand causally listening to music through speakers. I like music to be private to myself and that makes me sound kinda selfish in a way. Though, that changes a little when there's a live performance in a concert hall or theatre.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm actually very reserved when it comes to music and I'd like to change that. I only have like 150 songs too. :/

I only really listen to music in the car or when I'm drawing/streaming and I don't listen to all of it when I'm doing that either. Only on the road do I listen to everything. I have a specific playlist for drawing and even more specific for streams.
I use my Vita for portable music. It's not the best option, but hey? Why not? I got it for games and it happened to have this function with audio quality FAR superior to any Apple product I've ever used. I only say Apple because the only other music playing devices I've ever owned outside of a PSP or Vita were the two iPhones I've owned, one I currently still use. But the audio, MP3 audio anyway, is SHIT even after fiddling with the EQ and using over ten types of quality headphones. There were literally unmistakable beats in certain songs my 4S did not play period that my Vita AND PSP do. Don't get it.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> *DEAF* METUL.



i c wat u did ther



Seekrit said:


> Used to be all about mp3s and downloading impressive collections but it took away from the joy of listening. Besides, I only ever listened to the same stuff repeatedly.



It's interesting to see how internet radio and streaming websites have become so popular recently. I tend to download everything I listen to for convenience.

Do you often get the urge to track down artists you hear on the radio and listen to an album by them? I figured that if I found a radio station I liked, I would be constantly writing down artist names so I wouldn't forget, and checking out their other music.



Raptros said:


> My own songs, with an ever critical mind that kinda stops me from enjoying my own music. It's really annoying and frustrating.
> 
> Music in general, In can listen to it whenever and whenever with no detrimental effect to what I'm doing in that moment in time. I can also phase out easily when I want to. So calming.
> 
> As to equipment, I can't stand causally listening to music through speakers. I like music to be private to myself and that makes me sound kinda selfish in a way. Though, that changes a little when there's a live performance in a concert hall or theatre.



I like music to be private as well... and I doubt that the other people in my house would appreciate the music I listen to anyways.
And do you listen to the pieces you've written an excessive amount? 
I listen to my own music _way_ too much for my own good, checking it for flaws or just to see if it's any better than it was the last time I listened. It's very strange.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 28, 2013)

If I'm studying, I put on Chill, which plays relaxing music that helps me concentrate more on what I'm doing.

Browsing the internet - over the ear headphones as loud as they can go.

Doing a craft thing which involves me moving about the room/house - stick my iPod in the docking station and turn it up loud.

At the gym - earphones with a small playlist on shuffle.

As for your last question, I just put everything on shuffle (and skip everything until the song I'm currently obsessed with comes on)


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 28, 2013)

Demensa said:


> It's interesting to see how internet radio and streaming websites have become so popular recently. I tend to download everything I listen to for convenience.
> 
> Do you often get the urge to track down artists you hear on the radio and listen to an album by them? I figured that if I found a radio station I liked, I would be constantly writing down artist names so I wouldn't forget, and checking out their other music.



All the time! A station will play something completely new to me, a song by a favourite artist I hadn't heard, or remind me of songs long forgotten. Then it's over to grooveshark to track things down. The 'recently played' section of any internet radio station is a gold mine for new music.

It's such a good little setup, and it's legal and free somehow.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 28, 2013)

Demensa said:


> And do you listen to the pieces you've written an excessive amount?
> I listen to my own music _way_ too much for my own good, checking it for flaws or just to see if it's any better than it was the last time I listened. It's very strange.


No, not really. The "things I could have done better" distract from the music itself. I have a few on my iPhone anyway, but they have a lot less plays than other music.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 28, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> All the time! A station will play something completely new to me, a song by a favourite artist I hadn't heard, or remind me of songs long forgotten. Then it's over to grooveshark to track things down. The 'recently played' section of any internet radio station is a gold mine for new music.
> 
> It's such a good little setup, and it's legal and free somehow.



Streaming sites always fill me with the wonderfully terrible knowledge that I will never be able to listen to all of the good music in the world. There's just too much of it.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 28, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Streaming sites always fill me with the wonderfully terrible knowledge that I will never be able to listen to all of the good music in the world. There's just too much of it.



It is a wonderful feel that good music just goes on and on for so long it may as well be forever :3


----------



## Hewge (Oct 13, 2013)

I always listen to music when I draw. So often I can't really draw without music now.
I mostly just use Pandora Radio, but sometimes I put iTunes to randomize through my many, many songs.

I only use headphones.


----------



## chesse20 (Oct 13, 2013)

I listen to lapfox and pepetubator while playing fpses


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 13, 2013)

Usually non-lyrical stuff when I'm working. Orchestra, soundtrack, and electronic. The genre will often be dependent on what I'm working on as well, as sometimes I'll drum up a sorts of pseudo-soundtrack for things. But generally it'll depend on my mood, and always full-album. As far as the output, it depends on the format, which is whatever I have on my computer piped in through headphones, while vinyl is played through my stereo on the other side of my room. Though I have been growing more and more fond of listening to my records than my digital collection as of late.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 13, 2013)

I enjoy reading written music, because the idea of it being performed by people, with all the sweat and saliva involved, strikes me as distasteful.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 14, 2013)

I listen to my music through headphones at computers, on the radio, or by going to concerts. Of course, for me to say not to "steal" other peoples' music is hypocritical.


----------



## <dust (Oct 14, 2013)

I am using Audials Tunebite to listen to music also internet radio and I am so happy with it.If you want to try it this the link : http://audials.com/en/how_to_record_internet_radios/start.html


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 14, 2013)

Depends on the mood, I used to listen to music while playing games or read manga but I end up losing concentration, mostly I listen to music in the computer or when I'm walking. I use to spend a lot hours of my time listening to music, full albums or songs in the same genre and passing from genre to genre, sometimes I start like listening to something and in a progression end up in something totally different like:
rap -> nÃ¼ metal -> Alt. metal -> industrial metal -> thrash metal -> hardcore punk -> punk rock -> classic rock -> progressive rock -> progressive metal -> heavy metal... And already passed like 4 hours without noticing, totally crazy.


----------

